# Wii U "Full" Games List



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2012)

"Full" because there are quite a number of titles we know are coming to the Wii U that aren't listed here (Fifa 13, Injustice, Ghost Recon,Trine 2, Bit.Trip.Runner 2 and others). However its a good indication to what the Wii U will initially have up until the year ends.

Obviously some titles may be added or some may just get delayed. Games with * mean they are so far exclusive to Wii U though some do have 3DS variations as well.

*Launch Window:*
Pikmin 3 *
Game & Wario (working title) *
Project P-100 *
Wii Fit U *
New Super Mario Bros U *

*Holiday (Nov/Dec):*
NBA2K13
Ben 10 Omniverse
Family Party: 30 Great Games
Rise of the Guardians: The Game
Mass Effect 3
Jett Tailfin (was confirmed for launch by publisher...its that racing fish game) *
TANK! TANK! TANK! *
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Lego City: Undercover *
Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge
Nintendoland *
SiNG (working title) *
Wii U Panorama View (really? they're releasing this?) *
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
Darksiders II
Assassin's Creed III
Just Dance 4
Marvel Avengers: Battle for Earth
Rabbids Land *
Sports Connection *
Your Shape: Fitness Evolved 2013 *
ZombiU *
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Batman: Arkham City - Armoured Edition

*TBA:*
Rayman Legends (thought it was launch but hey ho) *
Aliens: Colonial Missions

New Super Mario Bros U was listed as "holiday" even though Nintendo did already confirmed that it was out at launch which is why I added it to "Launch window".  Seems to be a list of retail only titles.

The "launch window" titles are the ones I'm very interested in (aside from Fit U), definitely gonna grab Pikmin 3 and then one of the others once I've heard more about them and from the previews ZombiU looks to be a must have for Wii U owners and Rayman Legends looks good. Other than that there are titles I'll need to see more of and some are I'll either have played before the launch (Batman, Darksiders II, Mass Effect III) or are franchise I couldn't get into (ACIII & Tekken) or I may prefer on PC (Aliens, never was into analogue stick play BUT add wiimote play and I'm sold).

http://www.gonintend...012_6/wiiug.png


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> "Full" because there are quite a number of titles we know are coming to the Wii U that aren't listed here (Fifa 13, Injustice, Ghost Recon,Trine 2, Bit.Trip.Runner 2 and others). However its a good indication to what the Wii U will initially have up until the year ends.
> 
> Obviously some titles may be added or some may just get delayed. Games with * mean they are so far exclusive to Wii U though some do have 3DS variations as well.
> 
> ...


Well aliens will use the wii u gamepad....so that might burst your bubble.

Anyway, price of all this matters me the most....


----------



## Geren (Jun 6, 2012)

Doesn't seem bad... although the only "solid" title that grabs my attention is pikmin. Hopefully they are not going to pull a "3ds-esque" launch line-up (they say that they are learning from their past mistakes, but e3 didn't convince of it).


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Well aliens will use the wii u gamepad....so that might burst your bubble.


No bubble to burst, some titles will have alternative Wiimote controls as well as standard WiiU Pad (mainly for multiplayer but I can't see why they would not just add the option for single player if they've already been done for MP). This is one of those games where I would favour control over whatever uses the Pad could bring. I've never liked twin stick control on my FPS titles, its passable and easy enough to use but going from keyboard/mouse and onto twin sticks is like going from butter to margarine.  Wiimote/nunchuck control however is good for me.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2012)

This launch list is just decent IMO. A little worrying that there is already quite a lot of shovelshit.

However I do see that Nintendo did work a lot harder to make the Wii U launch better. This, compared to the 3DS launch, is over 100 times better. 

Nintendo just needs some of their franchise love, promised online features on day one and a good price ($300 - $350 is what I'm guessing currently) to score the Wii U launch.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 6, 2012)

well i wont be getting one at launch than none of them games interest me.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 6, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> A little worrying that there is already quite a lot of shovelshit.


I don't understand why shovelware infuriates people so much.
It only appears on hardware that has a large market and is successful, it's more a compliment to the hardware than an insult (despite the terrible quality of the games).


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 6, 2012)

Where's ZombiU?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > A little worrying that there is already quite a lot of shovelshit.
> ...


I'm not angry. I'm worried about the system.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 6, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Well, on the plus hand, it proves to all the people who complain about piracy leading to shovelware, that piracy DOESN'T lead to shovelware (unless the Wii U has been hacked already?)


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Well aliens will use the wii u gamepad....so that might burst your bubble.
> ...


I have the exact same feeling regarding twin stick controls but in a game like ZombiU with the sonarscanner, sniping, mangement and such It looks so immersive that I would be willing to use the WiiUPad, even though the aiming would be inferior to pointer-controls.

But for a game like Blops (if it comes to WiiU) I defintely would love to go back to Wiimote+Chuck-Combo...

Personally I hope developers will always have as many control option as possible if it makes sense!

The List of games look good but I have a feeling that Nintendo is having some more games cooked up but they think e3 is too crowded to show them. Retro is developing something and that defintely could be in a state of getting shown I guess..


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...


I believe Nintendo will plan an event like the 3DS Pre-Launch event to showcase more games and launch details.

And also don't forget that the Wii U supports 4 Controller Pros.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 6, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


What could shovelware possibly do to the WiiU?
What has shovelware ever done to any system, aside from annoy "hardcore" gamers?
Nothing.

People may assume that it somehow damages it, but it does nothing.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> I have the exact same feeling regarding twin stick controls but in a game like ZombiU with the sonarscanner, sniping, mangement and such It looks so immersive that I would be willing to use the WiiUPad, even though the aiming would be inferior to pointer-controls.


ZombiU is an exception, even if that was on the PC the features it does have sell me on it and I think that does have Wiimote/Nunchuck but I wouldn't use it because this game uses the pad so well. I can't see the "look in backpack but quickly look up for zombies" thing will working as well on anything else other than a with Vita as the controller. I also like using the pad to attack a zombie that appears from nowhere, sometimes with those kind of moments I push my controller forward anyway so it'll be natural! Some devs will get this just right for FPS (others I'm fine on console) but others will do the usual map on screen, maybe some scanning with motion sensing.

I can easily see this controller becoming a standard on consoles as it does solve a lot of niggly problems I have with games.


----------



## byronjj (Jun 6, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Puppy_Washer said:
> ...


Exactly! just buy the games you want for the system and don't buy the ones you don't like, seems really simple to me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 6, 2012)

sw is cheap trick to get a game made quickly (and usually badly) onto the shelf as fast as possible so usually little kids (mainly girls) see them and beg their mums to buy it to make a quick buck. the games themselves are usually garbage and only appear to a very *small *audience. but nintendo have invented a new type: Family SW


----------



## byronjj (Jun 6, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> sw is cheap trick to get a game made quickly (and usually badly) onto the shelf as fast as possible so usually little kids (mainly girls) see them and beg their mums to buy it to make a quick buck. the games themselves are usually garbage and only appear to a very *small *audience. but nintendo have invented a new type: Family SW


And this bothers you how? so what it's not like you are obligated to buy the game besides games like that tend to be perfect for kids who really don't have clue about gaming otherwise they would not buy such titles.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2012)

If anything shovelware shows confidence that the platform could be successful like how Wii/PSX/PS2 has had a shit ton of shovelware.  So far its getting more so called "core" titles than the Wii ever did when that was close to release but at the moment it looks to be like a Gamecube situation where it had most 3rd party titles but missed out on some others. However Nintendo's own software more than made up for that...which is why people are a bit meh at the moment, yeah Pikmin 3, Project P-100 etc do look to be very good titles, we would like SOME information that the other beloved are at least being started.

Nintendo in the last few years have kept a lot of titles to themselves, aside from the 3DS titles they mostly announce title that'll be out within a year but it would be nice if they mentioned them just so we know that they mean business. Ok we know there's Smash Bros but how about a "yes we are working on Metroid/Starfox/3D Mario/whatever". Why can't they do a teaser trailer to whatever Retro Studios is doing?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 6, 2012)

One would think they would have more games to announce considering how they have only made a few good games for the Wii in the last year and a bit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 6, 2012)

i was explaining what sw is


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> sw is cheap trick to get a game made quickly (and usually badly) onto the shelf as fast as possible so usually little kids (mainly girls) see them and beg their mums to buy it to make a quick buck. the games themselves are usually garbage and only appear to a very *small *audience. but nintendo have invented a new type: Family SW


Why do you assume that little girls are the ones to primarily beg their mothers? Also, why mothers specifically? Do fathers not exist in families that buy shovelware?


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 6, 2012)

it seem  that tomb raider and is also heading to wiiu



Spoiler


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Well aliens will use the wii u gamepad....so that might burst your bubble.
> ...


Well suposably you will be turning and twisting the control pad to control the game, instead of aiming at the screen.
The aiming is done through the pad's display + gyro control.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

I have it on good word that most shovelware is bought by Grandma's and Grandad's and uncles and aunts for a younger child. (source - Gamestation employee of 8 years)
He tells me that it is the same for PS3 and especially the 360 since move and kinect came out.

Most of wii's shovelware kept coming because these demographics are new to gaming themselfs and are joining in the purchasing game... albeit badly.

Damn you old people!


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> it seem  that tomb raider and is also heading to wiiu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wouldn't surprise me, since CD always did a dedicated Wii version of their other TR games. The game also looks beyond amazind, so I'll get it either way: be it on WiiU or 360!

I'm still surprised that Treyarch didn't announce CoD for WiiU, since those guys were the "porter" for Nintendo console for some CoD games but maybe they are too focused on their new game that they didn't have the time to do it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...


Sounds too awkward, I couldn't stand that with that free 3DS title.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2012)

As long as I can turn around with the stick , view around in 180  and not be force to do a
360 with the motion when I didn't feel like it, I'm fine. 

Personally ,all I will need is the U Pad and wiimote.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


Me too, would be awesome if the wiimote+nunchuck control scheme could be implemented.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm...I somehow got the notion that there would at least be another Elebits game. The WiiU Gamepad would work wonders for that kind of game, maybe give it another depth of strategy.

I predict this list will have a "Wiiware/Virtual Console Transfer Tool" in the near future.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

prediction:

Included:
WiiU Console
WiiU Gamepad
Gamepad stand
2GB SD Card
HD cable
Plug brick
USB gamepad charging cable.
Instruction manual/Health & Safety booklet

possibly bundled with:
New Super Mario Bros U/or Nintendoland

To buy:
Wii Remote
Wii Nunchuk
Wii Sensor Bar
Wii composite cables
Wii Balance board
HDD
WiiU Pro Pad
Second WiiU gamepad


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> prediction:
> 
> Included:
> WiiU Console
> ...


These are my predictions.


----------



## frogboy (Jun 6, 2012)

All I want is Runner2... (okay, I'll probably end up getting a few others)


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

@[member='chris']

you didnt include a way to plug into the tv.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> @[member='chris']
> 
> you didnt include a way to plug into the tv.


I doubt Nintendo will provide a HDMI cable (unless Wii comes with cables, then I change my opinion)

Besides, certain HDMI cables are quite affordable.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='chris']
> ...



Wii comes with standard AV cables but you can buy composite EDTV.
WiiU has already been confirmed to come out with a HDMI cable.  If you have a old TV you can use Wii's AV cable or composite.

If fact... ALL cables for the Wii will work on WiiU.  Power brick, sensor bar, and TV.  All these slots are the same on Wii as WiiU.  

WiiU has x1 extra slot... a HDMI.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > lostdwarf said:
> ...


To cut down on costs, I don't think the Wii U will ship with a HDMI.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Well if I remember correctly most of those games like Aliens and Assassins Creed will all be graphically superior to their counter parts and if Zombie U is any indication of the graphic muscle backing U than we have a lot to look forward to. I'm looking forward to what types of innovative creations developers come up with for the Gamepad.


----------



## boombox (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd get Pikmin 3 and New Super Mario Bros Wii U on the launch..but that's if Nintendo can stick to a release date, which they never really do..then again, a lot of consoles never usually come out the date stated.
Man i love watching E3, but i get so impatient waiting around for the release of all the awesome games and consoles >____


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 6, 2012)

Centrix said:


> Zombie U is any indication of the graphic muscle


*prerendered video


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 6, 2012)

Sadly we didn't get any sneak peak of Miyamoto's new projects and other Nintendo projects like Retros new game or the possibility of a new Star Fox, F-zero or new IP.
We've known for a while that Nintendo as a company has grown a lot and even more so recently with the new development buildings and the amount of new developer hiring in both Japan and the US.

Anyone remember Nintendo hiring people able to paint with oil based paint for textures in a game?
Imagine how awesome that would look as an art direction in a game.

Miyamoto just did an interview with joystick and said that one of his new projects is going to be revealed soon. Can't wait to see what it is since Pikmin 3 definitely seems to be able to live up to the hype it gets, Miyamoto's claims that it would be the most strategic and deepest game in the series made me very interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 6, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Sadly we didn't get any sneak peak of Miyamoto's new projects and other Nintendo projects like Retros new game or the possibility of a new Star Fox, F-zero or new IP.
> We've known for a while that Nintendo as a company has grown a lot and even more so recently with the new development buildings and the amount of new developer hiring in both Japan and the US.
> 
> Anyone remember Nintendo hiring people able to paint with oil based paint for textures in a game?
> ...



Friday we could get some retro stuff


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 6, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Friday we could get some retro stuff


Why friday?
There's nothing planned for friday, or is it?

Anyway just a sneak peak would be awesome!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 6, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > Friday we could get some retro stuff
> ...


There's rumor going around saying that.



_although_, i wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 6, 2012)

big names there but they gotta deliver gameplay wise too. I think they cant fail on their initial games and if these stay, its only the case of taking out money that is going to be an issue.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 6, 2012)

> Wii U Panorama View



Calling it, Game of the Year 2012!


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 7, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> _*Pikmin 3 **_


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2012)

Is anyone going to miss the game that was before ZombiU?

Also,to be sure, Batman: Arkham City - Armoured Edition does contain all the dlc right?


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 9, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Puppy_Washer said:
> ...



Because if it gets worst it's going to be like the wii, with 10 memorable games and literally hundreds upon hundreds of shovelware.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

PyroSpark said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


There were actually quite a few good Wii titles, they were just hidden by the aforementioned shovelware.  Disregarding the shovelware, its my favorite 7th generation console because of its library (if you bar the PC and handhelds).


----------



## Midna (Jun 9, 2012)

Geren said:


> Doesn't seem bad... although the only "solid" title that grabs my attention is pikmin. Hopefully they are not going to pull a "3ds-esque" launch line-up (they say that they are learning from their past mistakes, but e3 didn't convince of it).


The 3DS launched without *any* good games. There was Streetfighter. Period.
Even one game like Pikmin 3 would make the Wii u launch 1000x more successful than the 3DS. And it's already got a few other good looking launch titles.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 9, 2012)

machomuu said:


> There were actually quite a few good Wii titles, *they were just hidden by the aforementioned shovelware*.  Disregarding the shovelware, its my favorite 7th generation console because of its library (if you bar the PC and handhelds).


That's assuming that shovelware *actually has the ability to hide quality titles*. I don't think that it does.
Shovelware is rarely reviewed by the major review websites aside from joke reviews, and the quality titles have nearly always been the easiest to locate within department stores (at least, in my experience). Shovelware may have strength in pure numbers of games developed but that doesn't mean that it somehow overpowers the high quality and critically acclaimed titles.



PyroSpark said:


> Because if it gets worst it's going to be like the wii, with 10 memorable games and literally hundreds upon hundreds of shovelware.


You're assuming that the reason that the Wii only had 10 memorable games (in your opinion) was due to shovelware, which is ridiculous. Developers don't decide "hey, let's cancel this high budget and promising title because the system we chose has shovelware".

Shovelware is the byproduct of having a highly-marketable and promising game delivery system. It's not just restricted to consoles either, look at Facebook, the Apple App Store, and the Android Marketplace for example.

As I said earlier, shovelware is less of a plague, and more of an annoying compliment to whatever medium it appears on.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm interested in Pikmin 3, Lego Universe Undercover, New Super Mario Bros. U, ZombiU, Project P-100 and Rayman Legends, so I'll probably start off with those. I might pickup Batman, Assassin's Creed III, Darksiders II, and Ninja Gaiden III but not sure yet. I might get Assassin's Creed III and Darksiders II on PC instead though still undecided at this time.The one game I want for Wii U probably won't be out until 2013 sometime and that's Dragon Quest X. The launch lineup/launch window games have me at least interested enough to pick up a Wii U at launch.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > There were actually quite a few good Wii titles, *they were just hidden by the aforementioned shovelware*.  Disregarding the shovelware, its my favorite 7th generation console because of its library (if you bar the PC and handhelds).
> ...


That's assuming that all quality titles are fairly rated, rated at all, and that the average consumer actually looks at reviews before reviews before they go out to shop for games, none of which happen all of the time.  One important thing to note is that if you're in a 
game store, Wii shovelware will practically shower you, thus leaving one's research and judgement to finding the good games, and that's not how it should be.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 9, 2012)

machomuu said:


> That's assuming that all quality titles are fairly rated, rated at all, and that the average consumer actually looks at reviews before reviews before they go out to shop for games, none of which happen all of the time.


Nearly nothing happens all of the time. I never said or assumed anything did happen all the time within your quotes, either.



machomuu said:


> One important thing to note is that if you're in a game store, Wii shovelware will practically shower you, thus leaving *one's research and judgement* to finding the good games


That's how all consumer choices are made. All stores contain products of varying price and quality, and it's up to the consumer to research and use judgement to settle on a choice of purchase.



machomuu said:


> and that's not how it should be.


The need to research and use judgement would be unnecessary if no stores *ever *contained deceptively poor products.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Nearly nothing happens all of the time. I never said or assumed anything did happen all the time within your quotes, either.
> *Regardless, if all of those factors are ruled out (or really just one or two of them) then shovelware can effectively "hide" quality games.*
> That's how all consumer choices are made. All stores contain products of varying price and quality, and it's up to the consumer to research and use judgement to settle on a choice of purchase.
> *Well yeah, it is.  However, one must understand that the average consumer doesn't always have the common sense to research before they buy a game.  We still live in an age where people cover shop and look for what looks cool, in fact, that makes up almost the entirety of our "Hardcore Gamers".  The average consumer usually relies on word-of-mouth and aesthetics when purchasing a game, and that's a problem.  A major problem.  This is especially a problem in the case of the Wii, where shovelware may "look" better than quality titles without actually being better.*
> ...


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 9, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Regardless, if all of those factors are ruled out (or really just one or two of them) then shovelware can effectively "hide" quality games.


Those factors aren't ruled out though.
Hiding quality games from sight (why would anyone...), and reviewing all shovelware games will never happen.
It wouldn't make any sense to do those things. Besides, because they don't happen, it is irrelevant.



machomuu said:


> Well yeah, it is.  However, one must understand that the average consumer doesn't always have the common sense to research before they buy a game.  We still live in an age where people cover shop and look for what looks cool, in fact, that makes up almost the entirety of our "Hardcore Gamers".  The average consumer usually relies on word-of-mouth and aesthetics when purchasing a game, and that's a problem.  A major problem.  This is especially a problem in the case of the Wii, where shovelware may "look" better than quality titles without actually being better.


The average consumer absorbs a lot of information in regards to purchasing games, not just word-of-mouth and aesthetics.
That includes game reviews, advertisements (online, physical, television, printed, guerilla, etc), game cover, demos, and much more.

There will always be customers don't research, but that is just life. Some people don't care.
Regardless of shovelware being purchased, the high-quality games aren't suffering. They are nearly always the top sellers, or in the top list.

I just don't see how this is a problem.
There isn't any remedy to poor-quality goods, and they aren't harming anybody, aside from our good times.

They do, however, teach us a valuable lesson when we purchase them.
"RESEARCH NEXT TIME!"



machomuu said:


> I don't think very many realities exist where that isn't the case. The point is that people like money, and stores don't really care what they put out as long as it doesn't detriment them.


I'm glad, neither do I.
But you stated earlier "...thus leaving one's research and judgement to finding the good games, and that's not how it should be". The only situation that can exist where it would be acceptable for research and judgement to be absent from purchasing goods, would be if there were no deceptive and poor quality goods in the first place.

But, companies will always create and stores will always stock poor quality goods that are deceptive.

Anyway, stores do care what they put out. If well-received games were not stocked, it'd damage the public perception of the company.
If customers repeatedly kept feeling ripped off from a store, they'll stop buying from them.

*Sorry for the gargantuan post!*


----------

